# Seekarte für Smartphone



## Norgeguide (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Freunde,
ich beobachte das Geschehen hier jetzt schon seit langen, bin aber noch nicht wirklich schlauer geworden.
Was ich haben will,
ich möchte eine Seekarte auf mein I-Phone laden und dann zusammen mit dem GPS als "Seekartenplotter" nutzen.
Geht das überhaupt?#c
Wenn ich das Handy mit GPS in Norwegen nutze, geht es dann Online und kostet Geld?
Es soll also gnau so funzen wie ein Kartenplotter,
hat da einer vieleicht ne Lösung für mich?
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## Locke4865 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Seekarte für Smartphone*

Navionics 
nutze ich auch funzt einmandfrei geht aber stark auf die Acculaufzeit
Karten werden im IPhone gespeichert geht alles ohne Inetverbindung


----------



## HD4ever (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Seekarte für Smartphone*

jupp ! hab auch Navionics karten ...


----------



## rotrunna (1. März 2012)

*AW: Seekarte für Smartphone*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit HanseNautic Karten: (z.B. für die Binnenwasserstraßen in Deutschland) und einem iPhone. Wie sehr wird der Akku belastet?


----------



## rotrunna (1. März 2012)

*AW: Seekarte für Smartphone*

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht. Ich suche Seekarten von Schweriner See. Es gibt die Navionics marine Downloads. in welcher karte ist der see enthalten (Europe?)?


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. März 2012)

*AW: Seekarte für Smartphone*

Den Schweriner See findest du auf der Navionics Europe Karte.
Jedoch nur mit Tiefenangaben und keine Tiefenlinien.
Für mich und mein IPhone ist Navionics Europe das beste Programm.
Und auf dem Boot wird das  IPhone über die 12V Steckdose nachgeladen.
Der Stromverbrauch ist nicht unerheblich.


----------

